# Reel it forward



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Gauging interest in sending around some of the custom reels I build. Yeah, the water will be frozen soon, but come spring, I'm planning on passing a few reels around to MS members so they can sample the goods. They can further send them to other members so they can see what all the fuss is about as well. Would anybody here be interested in such a thing? I figure this is a good way for me to get my work out there and let people experience it for themselves. Any takers? I'd like to get this going once ice out is upon us.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

I would but I already like your reels so I'd be biased.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Edgewalker7 said:


> I would but I already like your reels so I'd be biased.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You gotta use one to get the full effect .


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

I got ice rod with a bait cast mount

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Edgewalker7 said:


> I got ice rod with a bait cast mount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol. Back in the day there used to be this old man I always saw fishing off of Cotton Rd and Jefferson. He would be sitting on a bucket 6ft away from the hole jigging perch with a baitcaster.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Bob I'll take one of my reels back to test out......


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Captain said:


> Bob I'll take one of my reels back to test out......


If you put one on an 11ft surf rod and have a good thumb, you can make 100yd+ casts no problem lol.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

tincanary said:


> If you put one on an 11ft surf rod and have a good thumb, you can make 100yd+ casts no problem lol.


Nooo....I want one, a 100 yards? I'm thinking about using a drone to drop bait lately. Seems like it would work and I need something fun for my Christmas list!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6Speed said:


> Nooo....I want one, a 100 yards? I'm thinking about using a drone to drop bait lately. Seems like it would work and I need something fun for my Christmas list!


If you're throwing a 3oz or 4oz bottom rig, you can empty the spool of an Abu 6500. That's about 250yd worth of 16lb mono. Somebody that's really good that has the pendulum cast down pat can throw 300yd. That's well over 1/8th of a mile lol.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I think that would be a better strategy to sell the reels to the first user of each - they won’t want to part with them.

Did you ever find a spool tension cap for my Royal Express? That would’ve a good enough excuse to stop by and talk about a custom build since the high speed C reel fell through.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

piketroller said:


> I think that would be a better strategy to sell the reels to the first user of each - they won’t want to part with them.
> 
> Did you ever find a spool tension cap for my Royal Express? That would’ve a good enough excuse to stop by and talk about a custom build since the high speed C reel fell through.


Yep, I found it. Thanks for reminding me, forgot all about it. Did you see that blue 5500 with the bait clicker I posted not long ago with the stainless gears? That's the one I was going to float your way once I got a couple of other parts for it  https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/another-abu-5500-project.661811/page-2#post-7833513


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

tincanary said:


> Yep, I found it. Thanks for reminding me, forgot all about it. Did you see that blue 5500 with the bait clicker I posted not long ago with the stainless gears? That's the one I was going to float your way once I got a couple of other parts for it  https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/another-abu-5500-project.661811/page-2#post-7833513


I saw that one. They way I palm reels, that style of clicker gets uncomfortable if I cast a lot with it. Getting something with the Rocket style end plate clicker would be a lot more of my style. Or maybe you can find a new high speed gear source for the other reel.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

tincanary said:


> Gauging interest in sending around some of the custom reels I build. Yeah, the water will be frozen soon, but come spring, I'm planning on passing a few reels around to MS members so they can sample the goods. They can further send them to other members so they can see what all the fuss is about as well. Would anybody here be interested in such a thing? I figure this is a good way for me to get my work out there and let people experience it for themselves. Any takers? I'd like to get this going once ice out is upon us.


That's actually really cool, hats off to u brother


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

You have a YouTube channel tin? I’d love to watch your build ups. Hell I’d even watch the adds to support your channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I do but nothing showing how I do these, just the end result. I've had a few tell me I should start doing vids but I have no idea where to start. I'm a total greenhorn at that.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

You seem tech savvy enough. Just get a camera and go for it. Editing skill will get better with practice. I guess it depends how much time you would want to invest but there are people making good money on YouTube.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Edgewalker7 said:


> You seem tech savvy enough. Just get a camera and go for it. Editing skill will get better with practice. I guess it depends how much time you would want to invest but there are people making good money on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've been told by others to get a mount for my phone so I can position it on my workbench. I could do something like that.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

It's a way to get noticed too. Could help you get more customers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Edgewalker7 said:


> It's a way to get noticed too. Could help you get more customers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


While it wouldn't hurt, I've already got my hands full via members here.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

tincanary said:


> While it wouldn't hurt, I've already got my hands full via members here.


 This man has my vote already with the first reel I purchased from him, works like a fine watch.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

frenchriver1 said:


> This man has my vote already with the first reel I purchased from him, works like a fine watch.


Thanks for the kind words. My method uses lots of different lubricants whereas some reel smiths go with a one size fits all approach. Some guys will use the same grease everywhere while I typically use 3 or 4 different greases and apply them in certain areas according to their viscosity. For instance, I'll use Yamaha marine grease on the brake plate components since it's a thicker grease that won't wear away as the clutch engages/disengages. On the main gear and pinion gear I like to use a lower viscosity PTFE grease so the gears spin freely without any sticking. For the driveshaft post, I go with liquid grease since it's very low viscosity and really smooths out the cranking action. Lastly, I will add shims in areas with a little too much slop to help smooth them out. Not all reels require shimming so I do this more on a case by case basis.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

It's that time of year and time to pass a reel around. Here's how this works. I mail the reel out to somebody, they take it fishing and have their fun with it, then they send it off to the next guy and so on. Eventually, the reel will make it back to me, but I want this thing passed around and played with. 

So who would like to try out a well tuned Abu 5500? It's nothing special or out of the ordinary, no fancy bearings or any of that, just tuned by me, the way I do it. I would put money on it being one of the smoothest 5500s you've ever used, and this is just the very basics of what I can do. The reel is spooled with 12lb Berkley Big Game, so it will work well for a variety of fish. Just a heads up, this reel flies, so start out with the spool tension a little tight until your thumb gets used to it.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey tincannary, I'd bet ya'd get a lot more response's if you posted this in the Erie/D or lake St. Clair or warm water, etc. forums ?....I go weeks & weeks sometimes forgetting to look here, lol....

I'll be happy to report on our reels (no passing around) though, lol....as for videos, the best ones, imo, have the feeling of the viewer being taken along for the ride....a little commentary, explaining whats going on etc, nothing fancy....some mundane vids. out there get a lot of views, cause the person has built up a little following ?....

Fighting a Musky from what was it, 1/8 of a mile ? sounds very interesting  lol....cheers....


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

50incher said:


> Hey tincannary, I'd bet ya'd get a lot more response's if you posted this in the Erie/D or lake St. Clair or warm water, etc. forums ?....I go weeks & weeks sometimes forgetting to look here, lol....
> 
> I'll be happy to report on our reels (no passing around) though, lol....as for videos, the best ones, imo, have the feeling of the viewer being taken along for the ride....a little commentary, explaining whats going on etc, nothing fancy....some mundane vids. out there get a lot of views, cause the person has built up a little following ?....
> 
> Fighting a Musky from what was it, 1/8 of a mile ? sounds very interesting  lol....cheers....


Yours are completely different animals now, start off with the spool tension a little on the tight side until you get used to them, they should really rip


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

tincanary said:


> Yours are completely different animals now, start off with the spool tension a little on the tight side until you get used to them, they should really rip


….souunds goood !!….no problem, baby steps  !! lol....cheers....


----------

